# Homepod Mini sans wifi ?



## Canaille579 (17 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais savoir si il était possible d’utiliser les Homepod mini (bien-sûr sans siri) sans Wi-Fi (ou avec un débit très bas) pour simplement diffuser de la musique ?

Si oui en est-il de même pour deux Homepods mini en stéréo ?


----------



## pierre 38 (17 Décembre 2020)

Sur un réseau wifi local la diffusion en AirPlay doit fonctionner même sans connexion internet.


----------



## Claudecf (17 Décembre 2020)

Ça n’a pas l’air vraiment possible. Le wifi est dans les spécifications 









						HomePod mini - Caractéristiques techniques
					

HomePod mini : son qui emplit l’espace, assistant intelligent et contrôle de votre maison connectée. Consultez les caractéristiques techniques.



					www.apple.com


----------



## maxou56 (17 Décembre 2020)

Canaille579 a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si il était possible d’utiliser les Homepod mini (bien-sûr sans siri) sans Wi-Fi (ou avec un débit très bas) pour simplement diffuser de la musique ?


Bonsoir,
Airplay fonctionne sans réseau wifi. Pour le reste ??



> Sans-fil
> Wi‑Fi 802.11n
> Accès invité direct (Peer-to-peer AirPlay nécessite un Mac (2012 ou plus récent) avec OS X Yosemite (ou version ultérieure), ou un appareil iOS ou iPadOS (fin 2012 ou plus récent) avec iOS 8 (ou version ultérieure) ou iPadOS.)




```
https://www.apple.com/fr/homepod-mini/specs/
```


----------



## Canaille579 (17 Décembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Airplay fonctionne sans réseau wifi. Pour le reste ??
> 
> 
> ...


donc une seule est sûre de marcher c’est ça ?


----------



## Canaille579 (17 Décembre 2020)

Claudecf a dit:


> Ça n’a pas l’air vraiment possible. Le wifi est dans les spécifications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le bluetooth aussi. Pourtant il est impossible de se connecter en bluetooth


----------



## maxou56 (17 Décembre 2020)

Canaille579 a dit:


> donc une seule est sûre de marcher c’est ça ?


Aucune idée, ce qui est sûr c'est par exemple un iPhone/iPad qui n'est connecté à aucun wifi, pourra envoyer de la musique en AirPlay sur le HomePod mimi (c'est pareil sur HomePod, AppleTV 4 et 5, et Apple TV3 RevB) si il est proche.



Canaille579 a dit:


> le bluetooth aussi. Pourtant il est impossible de se connecter en bluetooth


Chez apple AirPlay passe soit par le wifi, soit par l'ethenet.


----------



## Canaille579 (17 Décembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Aucune idée, ce qui est sûr c'est par exemple un iPhone/iPad qui n'est connecté à aucun wifi, pourra envoyer de la musique en AirPlay sur le HomePod mimi (mais aussi HomePod, AppleTV 4 et 5, et Apple TV3 RevB) si il est proche du HomePod.
> 
> 
> Chez apple AirPlay passe soit par le wifi, soit par l'ethenet.


Oui c’est pour les placer à côté de mon lit. Il serons toujours utiles seulement avec mon iphone.


----------



## maxou56 (17 Décembre 2020)

Canaille579 a dit:


> Oui c’est pour les placer à côté de mon lit. Il serons toujours utiles seulement avec mon iphone.





Canaille579 a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si il était possible d’utiliser les Homepod mini (bien-sûr sans siri) sans Wi-Fi (ou avec un débit très bas) pour simplement diffuser de la musique ?


Une enceinte Bluetooth ne serait pas plus adapté à cette usage?


----------



## LesGoths (18 Décembre 2020)

Canaille579 a dit:


> donc une seule est sûre de marcher c’est ça ?


Bonsoir. Avez vous eu la réponse quant au fonctionne du HomePod mini sans wifi ? Peut elle est utilisée pour diffuser les musiques via  music de l’iPhone ??
Merci


----------



## Canaille579 (18 Décembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Une enceinte Bluetooth ne serait pas plus adapté à cette usage?


Je suis fan du son pur et clair des homepods..


----------



## Canaille579 (18 Décembre 2020)

LesGoths a dit:


> Bonsoir. Avez vous eu la réponse quant au fonctionne du HomePod mini sans wifi ? Peut elle est utilisée pour diffuser les musiques via  music de l’iPhone ??
> Merci


non je vais aller à apple store pour en avoir le coeur net


----------



## LesGoths (18 Décembre 2020)

Canaille579 a dit:


> non je vais aller à apple store pour en avoir le coeur net


Ok. Merci de m’informer stp ... ne trouve pas la réponse clairement ... pas D’Apple store près de chez moi☹️


----------



## Canaille579 (18 Décembre 2020)

LesGoths a dit:


> Ok. Merci de m’informer stp ... ne trouve pas la réponse clairement ... pas D’Apple store près de chez moi☹️


Malheureusement ils n’ont pas voulu me recevoir à cause du covid ils n’accepte que les retraits d’achat... pas de news la dessus


----------



## LesGoths (19 Décembre 2020)

Canaille579 a dit:


> Malheureusement ils n’ont pas voulu me recevoir à cause du covid ils n’accepte que les retraits d’achat... pas de news la dessus


Merci quand même. Je l’ai achetée pour mon fils ( qui habite encore chez nous et donc avec wifi ). Je ferai d’abord un test Box éteinte pour vérifier. 
bonnes fêtes !


----------



## cdadol (22 Décembre 2020)

Le wifi est obligatoire pour que diffuser la musique en AirPlay ou en streaming


----------



## LesGoths (22 Décembre 2020)

cdadol a dit:


> Le wifi est obligatoire pour que diffuser la musique en AirPlay ou en streaming


Bonjour et merci.  Je vais donc voir ...


----------



## maxou56 (22 Décembre 2020)

cdadol a dit:


> Le wifi est obligatoire pour que diffuser la musique en AirPlay ou en streaming


Tu veux dire que le Home Pad doit être relié a un réseau wifi (et donc à internet)
Mais par contre l'iPhone lui n'est pas obligé d'être connecté au wifi, pour diffuser sur l'HomePod (AirPlay "Accès invité direct")?

Edit: je viens de tester sur une Apple TV 4K, connecté à aucun réseau (pas de wifi et ethernet), Airplay fonctionne avec mon iPhone. (à voir si les home pad ont le même comportement??)


----------



## cdadol (22 Décembre 2020)

Non ça ne fonctionne pas pareil, les deux doivent être sur le même réseau ( tester avec HomePod et HomePod mini)


----------



## maxou56 (22 Décembre 2020)

cdadol a dit:


> Non ça ne fonctionne pas pareil, les deux doivent être sur le même réseau ( tester avec HomePod et HomePod mini)


 merci pour l'info. Car apple indique le contraire sur la fiche du HomePod.
(Il faut peut-être l'autorisé dans les réglages??)



> Accès invité direct (Peer-to-peer AirPlay nécessite un Mac (2012 ou plus récent) avec OS X Yosemite (ou version ultérieure), ou un appareil iOS ou iPadOS (fin 2012 ou plus récent) avec iOS 8 (ou version ultérieure) ou iPadOS.)


C'est ce mode qui est utilisé dans ma capture ci dessus sur l'Apple TV.


Edit: il faut bien l'autoriser. (par contre pour l'installation, gestion ??)
https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/201...-avec-votre-famille-et-vos-amis-ou-pas-104169


----------



## cdadol (23 Décembre 2020)

J'ai essayé avec ce réglage, j'ai bien mes deux Apple TV qui apparaissent mais aucun des HomePod et HomePod mini.


----------



## maxou56 (23 Décembre 2020)

cdadol a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec ce réglage, j'ai bien mes deux Apple TV qui apparaissent mais aucun des HomePod et HomePod mini.


Merci pour ton retour et d'avoir testé.


----------



## vicerepl (25 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,

Oui il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser son HomePod sans wifi :

Allez dans les réglages de l’application Maison, section « Haut-Parleurs et Téléviseurs » et passer à « Tout le monde » dans autoriser l’accès.

Lorsque je dis sans wifi, il faut quand même activer le wifi sur l'iPhone mais pas nécessairement connecté à un réseau. 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Dam07 (26 Décembre 2022)

Canaille579 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir si il était possible d’utiliser les Homepod mini (bien-sûr sans siri) sans Wi-Fi (ou avec un débit très bas) pour simplement diffuser de la musique ?
> 
> Si oui en est-il de même pour deux Homepods mini en stéréo ?


Bonjour.
Bonne question sur ce point non documenté par Apple à laquelle je peux maintenant répondre précisément, ayant été confronté au problème à Noël  : pas possible de disposer des homepods en stéréo ou en multiroom en dehors du wifi du domicile, il faut les desassocier au préalable et octroyer dans l’application « maison » l’accès à « tout le monde » afin de pouvoir utiliser un seul homepod à la fois comme diffuseur airplay. En ce qui concerne le faible débit éventuel en extérieur,  il faudra diffuser un flux audio de qualité minimale (ce qui affectera la définition du son) pour réduire les risques de coupures ou bien précharger la musique sur le téléphone, ce qui permettra de se passer de réseau mobile, mais restreindra bien entendu l’écoute aux morceaux présents sur le téléphone. 
Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2022)

Un enceinte Bose bluetooth aura suremen un son de qualité


----------



## Dam07 (26 Décembre 2022)

Canaille579 a dit:


> Je suis fan du son pur et clair des homepods..


Moi aussi : le rendu des homepods mini est remarquable, même en mono, sachant qu’il n’y a qu’un seul petit haut-parleur et des petits résonateurs pour les graves dans cette enceinte : le processeur de traitement du son s’adapte dynamiquement en fonction de la musique écoutée pour donner le maximum du haut parleur tout en évitant une distorsion néfaste et fatiguante à l’oreille. Évidemment, pour animer une soirée, les homepods mini ne sortent pas des basses comme avec un système équipé de caisson de graves (un ajout d’Apple à venir ?), mais pour un usage à volume d’ambiance, leur son net et cohérent est très plaisant.


----------



## Dam07 (26 Décembre 2022)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Un enceinte Bose bluetooth aura suremen un son de qualité


En effet, mais on parle ici de petites enceintes intégrées (ou restreintes selon comme on le perçoit) l’ecosystème Airplay d’Apple, pour 99€ l’enceinte. Il y a aussi des systèmes haute qualité complets et bien intégré à Apple chez Sonos mais ce n’est pas le même tarif.


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2022)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Un enceinte Bose bluetooth aura suremen un son de qualité


A condition d'aimer le son Bose 
Ce qui, tu l'auras deviné, n'est pas mon cas


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Décembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> A condition d'aimer le son Bose


C'est quoi le son Bose, moi j'aime bien le son Marshall.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2022)

Lol... Je citais bose car je sais qu'ils font des enceintes bluetooth...  Perso je préfère écouter de la musique sur ma chaine hifi   à l'ancienne !


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est quoi le son Bose, moi j'aime bien le son Marshall.


Des graves boursouflées en veux-tu en voilà


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Décembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Des graves boursouflées en veux-tu en voilà


Oui, mais dans iTune il y a un équaliseur.


----------

